# Rate this pic 1-10



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

3...


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

you jack ass brandon


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

You shouldve focused more ont he bee itself.. and you shouldve got closer to the center of the flower, not the flower and it's surroundings. Just my opinion









And is this a honey bee or a bumble bee? I think it's a honey bee... but this arse thinks it's a bumbly bee.... thanks


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

6.5 hate flowers. lemmy had some good points also......


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

4...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It's a bit underexposed and the composition could use a little work. Generally people go by the rule of thirds to keep the eye more interested in the picture rather than having the subject at dead center.


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

5.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

try bluring the background to bring out the flower a little bit....prob shouldnt have focused dead center like dracofish said


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

double post


----------

